# Dam Neck



## WoodyB (Apr 26, 2002)

I am just wondering but do active duty military need salwater license for fishing off dam neck? I did all last year before it really even occured to me to get one. I know for years you have not ever had to have on in NC. Oh and by the way, cant wait to see my first blitz of the year.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

of course the standard line will be....you should always buy a license ...but i never seen a game warden on a military base checking license's and the base police could care less lol.....maybe someone esle has seen this happen but i havent.


----------



## Joe Fed (Nov 21, 2003)

I don't know if you need a license, but I know the Game Warden does come on base and check size limit and quanity of fish. I've seen it done on Naval Station Norfolk at the fish pier and the carrier piers.


----------



## dbarn (Oct 25, 2003)

You don't need a license on the Atlantic at Dam Neck. Chesapeake Bay, yes. I'm sure someone will let you know where the exact line of need and don't need is.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

You are required to have a license while on military reservations, since you are fishing State waters(not Fed). And Va is no longer a bay license but a Saltwater License. Also places like the Naval Weapons Station have their own Federal Game Warden who does inforce Va laws. So get the license.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

The days when one needed only a license to fish the ches. bay are gone. These days, anyone fishing ANYWHERE in salt water is required to have a salt water fishing license, which still a bargain if only for 3 more weeks or so at $7.50, which goes to support the citation program and add boat ramps, like the free one at Willoughby and Owls Creek (Rudy Inlet.)

The Lynnhave ramp would have been free, had it not been for the owner of Bubbas - who complained of the city putting him out of business. If that one was free. So...hence a $5 charge.
Now not to mention that Bubbas never had any parking except on the city owned area, and for sure...everyone would continue to patronize him with a ten dollar charge..... 

Oh yeah....Forgot this was about salt water licenses. See what happens when one becomes an old fart !


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

As far as I know a Saltwater license is required inside the Cape Henry - Cape Charles line. Whether or not that includes inside Rudee Inlet I don't know.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well two wrongs. It changed July 1 2002.
here is a link to the current regs.
http://www.mrc.state.va.us/recfishh&l_licensing.htm

Virginia Saltwater Recreational Fishing Licenses: The fishing licenses listed below are required for recreational, non-commercial use of a rod-and-reel (hook and line), handline, spear, or gig in Virginia tidal saltwater areas including the Atlantic Ocean out to the three mile limit.


----------

